# Sources for treatment free bees



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

they are definitely in the minority in my area osj. fusion power has a list of suppliers selling mite resistant bees, not necessarily treatment free, and has posted it in other threads. i tried to search for it but couldn't find it. rader sidetrack might be able to locate that post for us. also, michael bush is in contact with thousands of tf beekeepers, he may be able to direct you to someone in your area. good luck!


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

If you were closer to S. Fla I would say me. Being treatment free definitely requires a different learning curve and is contrary to a lot of the contemporary literature. Follow the wisdom of Michael Bush though.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Two sources that I know of: BeeWeaver, in E. Texas, and Goldstar Honeybees, whose bees are raised in GA. Both sellers are treatment free; both feature "mutt" bees, though BeeWeaver seems to have a more organized bent to breeding for traits. Some people will tell you to avoid BeeWeaver b/c Texas has Africanized bees. My bees from them were lovely and gentle, and have built over the last year to a large hive (in a TBH). However, they superceded their clipped, marked queen, so the current crop of bees cannot really be attributed to BeeWeaver. I've since read many account of problems with clipped queens, so this year went with a package from Goldstar just to see the difference. Locally, we also have a handful of beeks committed to TF beekeeping (including an extension agent, which is frankly pretty amazing to me!). Consider asking at your local club -- you might find others who are going treatment free, too.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know about this year, but for the past few, Goldstar has been reselling packages from Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek treats their bees (I'm not criticizing). Somehow Goldstar feels it is appropriate to market them as treatment free.

Are they being shipped to FL from Maine? ....after being driven up to maine?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Arnold Honeybee Services in Knoxville TN offers bees "Bred from resistant survivor stock. No chemicals used for ten years. "

http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com/html/bees_for_sale.html

[hr] [/hr]

The list that _squarepeg _mentioned in post #2 may be this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262775-Varroa-tolerant-queen-breeders-for-2012


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Sierra's Bees in South Florida (Boca Raton)
(949) 784-9714

Also Anarchy Apiairies up north and in Florida.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Carpenter Apiaries has queens that are highly mite tolerant.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

deknow said:


> I don't know about this year, but for the past few, Goldstar has been reselling packages from Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek treats their bees (I'm not criticizing). Somehow Goldstar feels it is appropriate to market them as treatment free.
> 
> Are they being shipped to FL from Maine? ....after being driven up to maine?


Hmm. I did not know this. My assumption is that they'd ship from GA, but I didn't ask.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

CessnaGirl said:


> Sierra's Bees in South Florida (Boca Raton)
> (949) 784-9714
> 
> Also Anarchy Apiairies up north and in Florida.


I didn't know Anarchy had a FL apiary! Last time I looked them up, it was only in NY. Thanks for the tip on Sierra's Bees.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Christy from Goldstar is recovering from a medical procedure. If you have had any difficulties getting in touch with her about your bee order, that is probably why.


----------



## beekeeper79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do most of you order from places in or near your hardiness zones? Does it matter that much?

I have been TF for 3 years but would really like to introduce some other TF genetics (especially since I am pretty sure the queens I started with were not TF). I have been using Carnies with great success so I would like to contiune with a TF Carnie if possible. Any suggestions?

-bk79


----------



## Hill Top (May 4, 2014)

Wolf Creek doesn't use chemicals. But I heard John say they sometimes use oils in feed as a stimulate. They have bee's bred from wild survivor stock.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I got ten from BWeaver two years ago that have been excellent producers and survivors, a bit testy though. I pulled four boxes of honey from one yesterday that stung my uncovered arms several times.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I can live with a few stings for 4 boxes of honey. My bees are highly mite tolerant, but they also tend to be aggressive, especially when there is no nectar coming in and I attempt to remove honey. Other times of the year I work them in short sleeves without a veil. To remove honey, I make a point to dress appropriately. Most colonies are easy, but there is always one that objects with pointed reminders.


----------

